# Which harness to buy for CDE/pleasure driving



## Ann knight (Jun 10, 2010)

I am going to buy a harness




. I am going to do pleasure driving on a variety of terrian . We live in a hilly area with lots of rough terrain . i am looking at either the Ozark mtn Carraige harness with a V breast collar or a chimicum Sport with a freedon collar . Any advice would be appreciated ! I am pretty excited though



!!! Thanks for your help !....Ann


----------



## rcfarm (Jun 10, 2010)

I Like my Chimicum sport harness, also have a harness from Country Carriages. One is leather the other is bethane. Congrats on getting a new harness


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 10, 2010)

I do like the Camptown with the freedom collar, and I think the Chimacum is about the same?

I just bought two from Country Carriages with the "Super V" collar, one with the regular back saddle, and the other with the flex tree and sliding back band. I like them better than either of the others as they is so much more supple, almost leather-like...I even like the reins.





The mare in my avitar is wearing the one with the flex saddle. I do love those shaped breast collars...what a difference they make.


----------



## Ann knight (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Sue

Would you mind sending me the website ?

When you say "leather like" does that mean it is another product similar to leather ?

I shudder to think how much this is going to cost ( I have expensive taste



) by the time I add exchange, duty taxes etc but I remember reading something about weeping once for quality



......Ann


----------



## jbrat (Jun 10, 2010)

I love the freedom Collar. I use it on all of our driving mini's. Really happy with the harness from Chimacum too.

What ever you choose enjoy





Edited to add:

Chimacum harness has very nice leather and the beta-thane material, very nice harness.

I've been very happy with all the beta thane products I have purchased over the last few years from multiple places. I can't say the same for the leather stuff. If I can't touch and feel(buckle/unbuckle) the leather before buying - I'll go for a betathane product instead.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 11, 2010)

Ann knight said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Would you mind sending me the website ?
> 
> ...


Yes, it is a betathane synthetic harness. I cannot say enough good things about it.

http://www.countrycarriagesusa.com/betabiharness.html


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes...Buy quality, cry once.

A good gauge of that really is how much you spend. In harnesses, you really _do_ get what you pay for. That being said, I wouldn't spend less than about $400 for a decent leather mini harness. Synthetics can be a bit less. Granted, I know what I am looking for in a well-made harness, such as leather quality (smell is a big factor, as well as feel, not too "buttery" or too stiff) stitching, fit, features, etc. There are probably some harnesses out there that you could get a good deal on used, or have a local harness maker build it, so that doesn't count. And I am not one of those people that has to brag about how much I spent on X, I am a bargain shopper with the best of them!



But I'm not about to sacrifice bargain for quality, especially with my horse attached to a "weapon".

As far as I can tell, the previous harnesses listed are good quality harnesses.

Myrna


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Driving Essentials has a really nice miniature harness in leather and they are offering the same harness in beta. I have the leather one and LOVE it is their "essential harness".

Great to deal with and always there to answer any questions you may have.

Have fun shopping!


----------



## RhineStone (Jun 11, 2010)

When I went to purchase a mini harness quite a few years ago, Driving Essentials was the only place I could find that carried a mini harness saddle with a tree. Now all of my mini harnesses and one pony harness are DE, along with some tandem parts. (They don't carry a Freedom-type collar, so I had to get that from Camptown.) Jan always knows the right questions to ask, and getting parts is no problem! I even had one harness that I had to have repaired because my pony spooked badly. I sent it in and got it back with only the cost of my postage! _That_ is service!

Myrna


----------



## Ann knight (Jul 23, 2010)

I just wanted to say that I got my harness Tuesday from Claudette at Carriage Harness and I love it



! It can be a little overwhelming to see all those pieces but I have them together and only had one left over ...just kidding ...well not really but my friend solved the puzzle . The service was great and Claudette was wonderful to work with . Thanks for the suggestions from everyone . It is good to know that quality harness can be found in a few places ! ........Now to put it to use ! .....Ann


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 23, 2010)

Most excellent!!!

Miniature horse harnesses have come a loooong way in the past 10 years.


----------

